# wee bit of advice...please



## weeoonagh (Dec 21, 2008)

Hi there everyone,

I'm new to this site so firstly let me say Happy New Year and lots of   to everyone who needs it!!

I was just looking for a little advice, my DH (43) and I (almost 35) got married last year and we are currently waiting on a date for his vasectomy reversal which is expected in Feb/Mar 09.  DH had his op just over 10yrs ago and has 1 daughter with his ex wife. From everything I've been told we have less than a 20% chance that the reversal will be successful  . The consultant has told us that it will take a further 6 months after the op to determine if the op has worked which will bring us up to Aug or Sept 09.

My question is should we be asking for a referral to RFC now and be on the waiting list for the initial appointment now, I'm just a bit concerned because his consultant told me that I'm getting on a bit now     and that we cant afford to waste any time, or is that just a wee bit cheeky of me to suggest 

I'm really looking forward to hearing from you all

Cheers
WeeOon's


----------



## bundleofjoy (Nov 11, 2008)

hi

my dh ves 14yrs ago & we where refered 5 yrs ago for reversal..1yr had 1st appointment then another yr to get op..prep`d & on op table the surgeon had a feel then said na don`t think it`l work & cancelled  then waited near 1yr for referal appointment to rfc,accepted for icsi now another 2yrs & i`m DR now..like 5 yrs is long time..if i`d known i`d asked to go on rfc list 1st but don`t know how it works to be honest..
We can`t afford to pay for tx but think they should done his reversal any way & then if nothing refered us ..we had so many wasted yrs thinking docs know whats best !!


----------



## Lesley08 (May 4, 2008)

Wee O 

If poss I would get on the list asap but agree with Bundle they may not let you etc... the red tape around tx is nearly worse than the tx itself. Good luck hopefully you will be in the lucky 20%.

Lesley xx


----------



## Tearful (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi there  

I'm 31 and DH 50. He had a reversal 2006 when he was 48 but it didn't work. We waited nearly three years for his op from initial application in 2003. It was ridiculous. There estimated waiting time was way off.  

When we got referral to go to RFC we waited 3months for appointment which was in Jan 07. After which we waited 7months for his biopsy in Aug 07. And just for the laugh, we waited just short of 5months for the results at the next review app Dec 07!   

Been on waiting list now for ICSI since Dec07 and still waiting.  

So dear one, if you can get on to the waiting list now i would def go for it! It would do no harm asking your GP for a referral to see.


----------



## paulmghty (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi Tearful

My husband had a reversal on the NHS and our GP referred us to the RFC before it had even been done as she said that the time waiting for an inital referral would be months. That all seems like a lifetime ago now. So much has happened since then. So go speak to your GP.

We have now given up on ICSI and are seeing a Dr Dawson in Hartlepool at the end of this month to talk about a redo vasectomy reversal. All I can advise you is that you should go to the best surgeon you can afford for the reversal as we regret very much not doing this. We are quite angry about the whole reversal procedure which was done in Belfast and I can give you more info if you want to PM me.

I wish you luck on your journey whatever you do.

Pauline


----------



## weeoonagh (Dec 21, 2008)

Good Evening,

I just wanted to say thank you to each of you, you have made me even more determined to keep on top of things until we get this sorted, my GP has been very helpful up until now by doing my blood work and stuff just to be on the safe side, but I will go back and see what she can do, given our slim odds.

It is only the start of my journey but I am thankful for having found this site and I do appreciated having you all here.

Take Care
Oonagh


----------

